# NFTS 2013 - Did anyone get a reply for interview?



## Donnadonna (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello,

I applied for MA Directing Fiction NFTS 2013 and I was wondering if any of you that applied have received and answer yet.

Thank you!


----------



## patchkidco (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi! I applied for the MA in Screenwriting and am still waiting to hear back as well.  Apparently they'll release all interview notifications by July 2nd so there is still a bit of a wait I'm afraid--hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## EdWoody (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey =)

I have also applied for MA Directing ... have you heard anything yet ;-)

Cheers =)


----------



## Moira (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey! I have also applied for directing fiction. Haven't heard anything yet either. Good luck to all of you


----------



## EdWoody (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh ... ok

Some screenwriters apparently got invited to interviews the last couple of days =/

Well maybe no news is still good news? 

Good Luck & Cheers!


----------



## Javier de Pascual (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm applying for Directing Fiction and Screenwriting and haven't heard anything of both yet. A colleage of mine (we're both from Spain) got invited to an interview last wednesday; he's applying for Production.

I expect they're leaving the ones that didn't get the interview to send the sad email at a later date, as I think they might wanna hurry in getting to know which ones are entering the school first.

But all is speculation. Maybe someone can give us some insight .


----------



## EdWoody (Jul 4, 2012)

The only good thing about this is, that the Producing Sift panel outcomes were supposed to be announced by June 11 ... so as long as we haven't heard of anyone invited for a directing interview there is still some hope (perhaps - haha) =)


----------



## Dick R (Jul 4, 2012)

If anyone of you guys should get an interview invitation between July 10 and 14 we should meet up and have a few pints after the interview. Mine is on July 12 for screenwriting. No matter the outcome we got reason to go out haha


----------



## EdWoody (Jul 5, 2012)

@Dick: chances are not too great, but in the unlikely case of course I'd be in =) What kind of stories do you write?

Perhaps you guys would like to share some of your work? I'd love to see some good stuff =)
(and I am of course always looking for good writers to get to know - hehe)

Has anyone heard anything yet from the directing side? =/


----------



## Moira (Jul 5, 2012)

@Ed: you can find some of my "stuff" on http://evamerz.com/film. Moonlit Night is the one I sent to the NFTS. There's only the trailer on the website, but I can send you a link to the film if you're interested. You want to share your stuff, too?


----------



## EdWoody (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey Moira,

thanks for sharing ... I like the trailer and would definitely like to see the short =)

I've got some of my stuff here ... 
https://vimeo.com/user1096232
Narratomat was the one I sent to NFTS, the trailer on vimeo was (as is quite obvious) just a very hastily put together thing. 
The rest on vimeo is pretty bad old stuff as well - haha.

Cheers ;-)


----------



## Nell (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello all,

I've also applied for Directing Fiction and haven't heard anything. The confirmation e-mail I received from the school said that we wouldn't hear anything before 2nd July, so I presumed that successful candiidates would be contacted this week...


----------



## Javier de Pascual (Jul 5, 2012)

I got a reply today concerning my application for the Screenwriting MA at NFTS. I got rejected, so it looks they're finishing with the applications for the course.

It looks like next on the line will be Directing, then  good luck to you all!

By the way, Moira: your short film looks really interesting. I would love to watch the full version.

Greetings!


----------



## EdWoody (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey Javier,

sorry to hear that ... hope it works out for you with directing then!

Cheers!


----------



## Moira (Jul 7, 2012)

Congratulations, Neil! Wish you all the best for the workshop! How was the interview? Maybe you can give us some insight?


----------



## Dick R (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats Neil! I would also be very interested in hearing about the interview since mine is on thursday (MA Screenwriting).


----------



## Moira (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey guys,

unfortunately, I got a rejection e-Mail today for Directing Fiction. For those who are also facing a rejection today: We did as good as we could! Wish you all the best and never stop!


----------



## Donnadonna (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Moira,

I'm really sorry to hear that. You are right, never stop!

I was wondering if other Directing Fiction applicants have heard anything from the NFTS. Did anyone get called for interview yet?
I haven't received anything yet.

Thank you!


----------



## EdWoody (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey Moira,

sorry to hear that, too =( But you are young and still have plenty of time to gather more experience and try again =) 

@donna:
I haven't heard anything yet either ... maybe my rejection-email took a detour - hehe =)

Cheers


----------



## Javier de Pascual (Jul 10, 2012)

I got rejected today as well. I'm 24 and submitted my second short film ever (I've been working in theatre these last 3 years), so I think not getting selected in your first application is relatively normal.

By the way, it seems they only got eight places for january 2013. Seems odd, because I've heard in previous years they had like 16 students for Directing Fiction.

Sorry to hear that Moira; and EdWoody, maybe you're lucky enough to get an interview! Good luck to all the applicants!


----------



## Donnadonna (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello,

I applied for MA Directing Fiction NFTS 2013 and I was wondering if any of you that applied have received and answer yet.

Thank you!


----------



## EdWoody (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey everyone ... 

just got the same email =)

I am 34 and have worked as photographer in advertising before I started to concentrate on film within my visual design studies.

So maybe see you guys again here next year - hehe.

Cheers!


----------



## samagana (Jul 10, 2012)

NFTS sounds like an amazing place... Places that are difficult to get through are likely to be full of students that inspire you (or exasperate you).

I had applied this year for Directing Fiction two days before the deadline with a treatment written in a day's time. I had a feeling I would not get through and I got the reply with the decline today. However, I still wish to apply for the course every possible year. I beat worse odds in my country... statistically speaking...  

Good luck to all those who get through.


----------



## lucker (Jul 12, 2012)

hey guys

I applied for DF and still haven't heard anything from nfts. are there others like me?

if so, did you contact them?

cheers.


----------



## Donnadonna (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi lucker. I'm also in the same situation.

I think they might have got a wrong email or just forgot to post the rejection letter because last year I also applied and they forgot to send the rejection letter or email, so I had to contact them to find out.

Did anyone get called for interview for Directing Fiction?

Please let us know if you contact the NFTS.

Good luck to all!!


----------



## lucker (Jul 12, 2012)

hey donna

in an e-mail from nfts it clearly says:

"We shall contact you again to inform you whether or not you will be required to attend an interview. This process inevitably takes several weeks and you are requested not to contact the Registry during this period.

You will definitely receive from us confirmation of the result of your application."

that is why I'm hesitating to contact them


----------



## Donnadonna (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Lucker,

Yeah, I know, but last year three month had passed and I hadn't received any email or letter. I had lost all hope anyway at that stage, but I contacted them see what had happen and they said the letter got lost and for some reason the email didn't send properly.

I would still wait a couple of days, maybe they have to many things going on right now. 

If anyone is in the same situation please let us know! Thank you!!


----------



## Jonas (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear about you guys.
I'm at Special Fx for 2013, got my first interview and i'm in. See u guys there!


----------



## AlexanderDominic (May 30, 2013)

Dick R said:


> If anyone of you guys should get an interview invitation between July 10 and 14 we should meet up and have a few pints after the interview. Mine is on July 12 for screenwriting. No matter the outcome we got reason to go out haha


Yes I am agree with you, Let's have a drink  share and have fun!!!


patchkidco said:


> Hi! I applied for the MA in Screenwriting and am still waiting to hear back as well. Apparently they'll release all interview notifications by July 2nd so there is still a bit of a wait I'm afraid--hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## AlexanderDominic (May 30, 2013)

Hey guys!!

I am 29, and a really bad applicant, I don't know how to write well here in a forum, in a letter or a script, even speak, I know that a lot of u are putting your hands in your head rigth now, I know for  things like that people don't want even read me when they dont insult me, and  matters to me but I don't let this affect me to much, but I don't want look pity, I just want to said I am awaking and trying to improove all of this  as my Englih Level and I don't want to be disrespectful to any of you, my story is about waste my life harly bad before so that's why I couldn't learn until today properly how to use a forum, write well or   have many credantials and experience, just I need more time, it does not mean I don't respect this culture.

Well after this introduction...

I saw some of you couldn't get in this time, is crazy this shit, you want be in to create, and live creating but no many spaces and vacancies, it should be no easy but no so hard as it is, but this is the industry something that u know better then me.

I am sorry for you guys and me, cause if they don't let u enter, for me they ll not send a answer even. For all of us that we didn't and the others rest l



ps @Moria I am insterested to wacht your job, mind u sent me the link please? thanks

And I am still excited with the idea to have a drink and share.
big huuuggg!!!


----------



## AlexanderDominic (May 31, 2013)

Hhahahah I told u I need to practice more hahaha I realized now that this post is from one year ago, hahahahha is normal people don't want speak to me if they alredy left the place one year ago uuhuhuh


----------



## gazzwa (May 31, 2013)

Hey everyone. I'm new here. Sorry for (almost) resurrecting a year old topic, but it was sitting here at the top of the page and I didn't see the point in creating a new one.

Has anyone else, like me, applied for the NFTS for January 2014 start?


----------



## Burnhill (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Gazzwa,
 I've applied for the January 2014 intake on the cinematography MA. Which course have you applied for? I haven't had any news yet, apart from the email saying the application is being processed but may take several weeks before they respond. The waiting's a killer!


----------



## gazzwa (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey there Burnhill. 

I've applied for Directing Fiction and received the email this morning about the selection process being underway. Interviews are set for mid July so can't be too long before we hear, right?


----------



## Burnhill (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah I guess so - I wasn't aware the interviews were set for mid July (although that sounds sensible)... Have they told you that are are you basing it on previous years? I wonder if it's different for different courses. If I haven't heard anything by the end of June/early July I'll probably get in touch. It's hard when you have no idea if others have heard back! Are you local or would an interview mean travelling far for you? Is this your first year applying?


----------



## gazzwa (Jun 12, 2013)

The interview dates were buried in the footer of one of the various emails I had from the registry. I had a few issues with the online submission site so there were lots of emails back and forth trying to ascertain whether my application had been received or not. Looking at it now, cinematography interviews are set for the week commencing 8th July. I'd imagine you could expect to hear back a week or two prior to that date. 

This is my first time applying. I'm in Northamptonshire, so it's a bit of a trek to Beaconsfield. How about you? Did you go to any of the open days?


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 15, 2013)

Please redirect all NFTS application talk to the newer NFTS 2014 thread:
http://www.studentfilms.com/threads/nfts-2014.20837/
Thanks


----------

